# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  همگام سازی اطلاعات یک جدول محلی با یک جدول روی وب با SSIS

## sajjad_kochekian

سلام
دوستان چطور میشه همگام سازی اطلاعات یک جدول محلی با یک جدول روی وب با استفاده از  SSIS
انجام داد
البته مرتبه اول درست انجام میشه چون جدول مقصد خالیه ولی دفعات دیگه خطا داره
فکر کنم باید از Lookup استفاده کنم ولی روش کارش رو زیاد بلد نیستم
اگر امکانش هست کمک کنید

----------


## sajjad_kochekian

تا اینجای کار را پیش رفتم
اطلاعاتی که در مبدا وجود دارد و در مقصد وجود ندارد را insert می کنم
اطلاعاتی را که در هر دو طرف وجود دارد را از مبدا روی مقصد بروز رسانی می کنم

ssis.jpg

حالا می خواهم اطلاعاتی که در مقصد هست ولی در مبدا نیست را حذف کنم؟
اگر راه حلی به ذهنتون میرسه کمک کنید

----------


## mohsen.net

بهتره از CDC یا replication  استفاده کنی

----------

